# Iranian Gendarmerie / Army / Naval Aviation Pilots Killed in Action



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2017)

سروان (سرهنگ) خلبان شهید ضیاالدین ذاکر

تاریخ و محل تولد: ۴ مهر ۱۳۲۷ - اردبیل

تاریخ و محل شهادت: ۶ ابان ۱۳۵۹ - سردشت

یگان خدمتی: هوانیروز

Flight Lieutenant ZIAODIN ZAKER

DoB: 25 Sep, 1948 , Ardebil.

Killed in Action: 28 Oct, 1980 , Sardasht.

Pilot in IRIAA.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 4, 2018)

2- Sargord Asiayee, Nasrollah

KIA: 11 Dey 1365 - Masjid Soleiman

Bell-205

3- Sotvan Yekom Abil, Mohammad

KIA: 9 Aban 1360 - Abdanan

Bell-206

4- Sotvan Dovvom Ahmadian, Seyyed Morteza

KIA: 26 Bahman 1358 - Ahvaz

AB-214

5- Sotvan-yar Yekom Asadi, Mohammad Kazem

KIA: 18 Khordad 1360 - Mahabad

Bell-205

6- Sarvaan Aqabalazadeh, Seyyed Mohammad Saed

KIA: 5 Aban 1359 - Abadan

Chinook

7- Sargord Ashtari, Qolam-Ali

KIA: 15 Esfand 1365 - Daryacheh Mahi

AH-1 J Cobra

8- Sarhang Dovvom Esmaili, Abolhasan

KIA: 7 Ordibehesht 1359 - Sanandaj

AH-1 J Cobra

9- Sarhang Azadnam, Abolqasem

KIA: 7 Ordibehesht 1366 - Mavoot

AB-214

10- Sartip Bakhtiari, Ali-Mohammad

KIA: 21 Esfand 1363 - Hoveizeh

AB-214


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 4, 2018)

11- Sargord Bakhshi, Rahim

KIA: 21 Esfand 1363 - Hoveizeh

AB-214

Co-Pilot of BG Bakhtiari (No. 10)

12- Sarvaan Basati, Safar

KIA: 18 Khordad 1360 - Mahabad

Bell-205

Pilot of WO1 Asadi (No. 5)

13- Sotvan Dovvom Bakhtiari, Abdol-reza

KIA: 10 Mordad 1361 - Zahedan

Bell-214

14- Sotvan Dovvom Bakhtiari, Ali

KIA: 18 Khordad 1360 - Mahabad

Bell-205

15- Sargord Bazargan, Mohammad Ali

KIA: 18 Khordad 1360 - Darlak

Bell-214

16- Sargord Pashaiee, Hosein

KIA: 29 Khordad 1367 - Mehran

17- Sargord Pishgah Hadian, Seyyed Ahmad

KIA: 15 Bahman 1366 - Divandarreh

AH-1 J Cobra TOW

18- Sarvaan Torabi-Nejad, Mahmood

KIA: 5 Esfand 1362 - Jafir

Chinook

19- Sotvan-yar Yekom Tafazzoli, Nasrollah

KIA: 14 Ordibehesht 1361 - Khorramshahr

AH-1 J Cobra TOW

20- Sotvan-yar Yekom Jalali, Qolam-Hosein

KIA: 10 Esfand 1358 - Saqez

AH-1 J Cobra


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow, interesting the number of chopper pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 4, 2018)

21- Sotvan Yekom Khalilian, Parviz

KIA: 24 Mehr 1363 - Sanandaj

AH-1 J Cobra

22- Sotvan Yekom Derakhshan Jozi, Mohsen

KIA: 3 Ordibehesht 1359 - Sardasht

AH-1 J Cobra

23- Sotvan Yekom Davar-Zadeh, Sa'dollah

KIA: 21 Mehr 1359 - Sar Pol -e Zahab

AH-1 J Cobra TOW

24- Sotvan Dovvom Doroshti, Abbas

KIA: 15 Shahrivar 1359 - Sardasht

AH-1 J Cobra TOW

25- Sotvan-yar Sevom Damavandi, Mahdi

KIA: 21 Khordad 1360 - Zanjan

Turbo Commander

26- Sotvan Sevvom Ra'oofi-Far, Mohammad Hasan

KIA: 10 Esfand 1358 - Saqez

AH-1 J Cobra

27- Sargord Rezazadeh, Norooz

KIA: 18 Farvardin 1360 - Arak

AH-1 J Cobra

28- Sotvan Dovvom Rastgoo, Mohammad Hosein

KIA: 20 Ordibehesht 1365 - Channaneh

AH-1 J Cobra TOW

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 8, 2018)

29- Sargord Fazlollah Mashari

30- Sotvan Yar Sevom Amir Mohammadi

KIA: 1 Farvardin 1358 - Oshnavieh


----------

